# Ear Cleaning During Infection



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My girl has an ear infection. I brought her to the vet because she was scratching, crying, shaking her head, and developed a head tilt. The vet tried to inspect her ear but could not go far enough in because Bunny was in too much pain to go any further. The vet felt there was a possibility of a perforated ear drum but couldn't do a proper examination so I have to bring her back on Tuesday. In the meantime, I've been advised to use Surolan eardrops which I would say are helping because she hasn't been scratching and her head doesn't seem to be tilting anymore. Her ear looks gross though. I don't know if it's dried blood or a dark discharge but there's a lot. I'm wondering if I should try cleaning her ear and if so is there anything sensitive I can use that will not cause her any pain? The vet never mentioned cleaning it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Call your vet and ask. He might be planning on sedating her and flushing the ears out on Tuesday when you bring her back. If it's that bad I'd be inclined to just keep putting in the ear drops as instructed and not mess around with the ears unless your vet wants you to.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to do anything with the ears that the vet hasn't approved if there's a possibility of a perforated eardrum


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You're probably right. I'm not sure how cooperative she'd be anyhow. 

I'm a little frustrated because when I brought her in for her vaccinations during the summer I told them she was scratching and crying and they looked and said everything was fine. She never stopped though. I kept checking and her ear looked fine. Then I came home from work on Friday and it was a bloody mess. I brought her in immediately. Hopefully it's just an infection and nothing more.

I just called the vet and the tech is going to ask but it's not written down on the instructions.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

probably dried blood and it's scabby right. Definately wait for the vet. Did thye give yoiu any inflamation meds? or Ointment??


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Zymox otic solution is better than Surolan or Panalog .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Take a clean cotton ball or wash cloth and just clean out what you can. dont wet them down as the moisture can make the infection worse. But getting some of the gunk out would be beneficial.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

carmspack said:


> Zymox otic solution is better than Surolan or Panalog .


I agree, it is good for both bacteria and yeast and the one with the hydrocortisone will reduce the pain.
Zymox Otic (1.25oz) with Hydrocortisone (1.0%)
Vets will charge double for this, it is not a prescription med.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to know! I'm going to bookmark that page.

Bunny is all better now. Her ear drum was fortunately not perforated and I had left over medication from the previous year that the vet said I could use.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

fuzzybunny said:


> My girl has an ear infection. I brought her to the vet because she was scratching, crying, shaking her head, and developed a head tilt. The vet tried to inspect her ear but could not go far enough in because Bunny was in too much pain to go any further. The vet felt there was a possibility of a perforated ear drum but couldn't do a proper examination so I have to bring her back on Tuesday. In the meantime, I've been advised to use Surolan eardrops which I would say are helping because she hasn't been scratching and her head doesn't seem to be tilting anymore. Her ear looks gross though. *I don't know if it's dried blood or a dark discharge but there's a lot*. I'm wondering if I should try cleaning her ear and if so is there anything sensitive I can use that will not cause her any pain? The vet never mentioned cleaning it.


Is it wettish looking, kind of balled up black gunky stuff? I've been thru many ear infections here and I do clean that stuff out. I dampen a Qtip with ear cleaner solution and very gently get the gunk out. Granted, my dog allows me to do that, she stays very still. Actually we don't get that bad anymore because I'm johnny on the spot with her ears. Too many ear infections teach you that, unfortunately.  The perforated ear drum thing is new to me, yikes. So the vet wants you to do the drops to calm the situation before he does the proper exam? I'm surprised the vet never mentioned cleaning it. I'm not a vet, but every single time we had to go to the vet over this (before I got so accustomed to it,) they always cleaned the crap out on our visit. That's where I learned how to do it, actually. If you can clean it out without risk that your dog will jerk or freak out, I'd try it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Crap I didn't even notice this was from mid October. Oops. Glad she's all better!!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

chelle said:


> Crap I didn't even notice this was from mid October. Oops. Glad she's all better!!!!


Thanks and no worries about not noticing the date of the thread. I got more helpful info from it being revived


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

This is terrific! I used the link to buy the eardrops for Harley! It seems he constantly is getting red, infected looking ears. Saves me the cost of going to the vet each time. I'm taking him tomorrow, but I will have the medicine next time.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I know this has been resolved, but for others' info ...

If your dog has a severely infected ear, do NOT use ear drops/medication without a thorough vet exam. Many types of ear drops/medication can cause permanent nerve damage and hearing loss, even deafness, if used when the ear drum has been perforated.


----------



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

*Ear Drum Perforation ???*



stealthq said:


> I know this has been resolved, but for others' info ...
> 
> If your dog has a severely infected ear, do NOT use ear drops/medication without a thorough vet exam. Many types of ear drops/medication can cause permanent nerve damage and hearing loss, even deafness, if used when the ear drum has been perforated.


I have to ask this although the last post is a few days old ... what would cause "Ear Drum Perforation" other than wreckless careless poking deep in the ear canal with a Q-tip or something of the like? Most of the OTC remedies suggest wiping out with cotton balls, not swabs ... just curious why the emphasis would be on drum perforation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/otitis-interna-and-media-in-dogs/page3.aspx

Shaking of the head, constant scratching or digging in the ear could cause damage. Pressure from the liquid build up could be another reason for a rupture.
Aural hematoma is another issue if an ear infection isn't taken care of when you see signs. 
Unfortunately Onyx has chronic infections, so I just keep the Zymox on hand at all times, first sign I see of her shaking or ear tilt, she gets dosed.


----------

